# 1 Iui before ivf in jan - is it worth it?



## pinkbt (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi everyone,


Just wanted your opinion..... Going again with ivf in jan with full immunes.


My doctor sussested a slightly medicated Iui next month as slightly increased odds and easier to time all anti - miscarriage  drugs.


I do get pregnant just doesn't stick......


Do you guys think worth it or just enjoy Christmas Would be great to avoid ivf.




(slightly increases odds compared to ttc naturally with immunes)


Xxx


----------



## RedCandle (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi, I think its worth it. In fact I am doing the same plan! I decided today that I would do one last IUI before my frozen transfer in January. But I am doing natural IUI because I feel like the hormones mess with my thyroid levels. I had a partial thryroid removal 2 years ago due to enlarged gland (levels however were always perfect) but now I take medication to compensate for half the gland, and I feel like all the injections are not good for the sensitive thyroid level balance.

I debated a whole lot whether or not to go for IUI again because I've already had two, which were unsuccessful, but like you I would love to not have to pay for another cycle of IVF or even FET. (Even better would be to conceive naturally! However that is a fat chance...)

To make a long story short, I think it is absolutely worth it! You will enjoy your Christmas no matter what happens anyway, and if you don't have the IUI you will be wondering, "Mhm, what if..."

Good luck!!!


----------



## pinkbt (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you red candle, 
Think we'll go for it.....especially as DH v keen!
Good luck.... Might see you on Iui December cycles.
Xxxxxx


----------

